# Clickless Click Pen



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes a clickless click pen the Vertex, silent, But deadly??









They are  smooth and they won't roll off a table...any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## MAB11 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice work. How do they feel to write with? Is the clicker solid or does it rattle around?


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've made a few of these and I love 'em. These feel very solid, the mechanism can rattle a little but way less than the Sierra/Wall Street II clicks I have made. Now if they would only do a Vertex pencil...


----------



## Whaler (Oct 22, 2010)

Great looking batch. I have made a few and think it's the best click pen out there.


----------



## Stacie (Oct 22, 2010)

i like the look of them.


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 22, 2010)

They all look great. A very slick kit. 

Of the 4 I really like the blue. Just drawn to it.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 22, 2010)

Those are very nice pens.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2010)

Jim!!
Your work and pens always look great.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 22, 2010)

Great group of pens.


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Oct 22, 2010)

another new clickless click pen is the cigar clicker...smooth and solid.

PSI.


----------

